
Ask HN: What do I need to get complete screenshots of my app from a designer? - _benj
I’m working on a web app, for which I have a very good idea of what it is supposed to work but no clue at all regarding how things should appear on the app or how would be a good way to interact with the app.
What would I need in order to be able to hire a designer or ux in order for them to create screenshots or high fidelity mock-ups of the app?
A specification sheet? Is there an industry format? Plain English description of the app, goals and features?<p>Thanks!
======
davismwfl
There is no standard format. Plain english is good, just make sure you put any
constraints together up front too. What I like to do is give pre-conditions,
communication points, actions, errors and goal of each page I think I need --
and tell them to feel free to challenge or adjust as needed. This gives them
basic data points of what your goals are per page, and the pre/post conditions
tell them how to get to the goal of the page in the least number of steps and
what designs might be best. Also, if you know you have a data structure you
have to present that is complex and would work best in a certain style of
control, tell them that up front so they can design around it. This can make a
major difference in time to market.

And as new_guy said, always point them toward a few different apps/websites
you like the design for so they can get a feel for the design.

Also, if you have a color pallet give it to them early, like if you have any
brand standards etc, then they can incorporate that all up front. I have had
many designers on my staff over the years and this is a major sticking point
for them when clients would give us projects. It sounds stupid, but sometimes
you can't just change the color in a design and have it look right, it
requires a different layout etc. So just be up front if there is something to
avoid or something you really want.

------
new_guy
Plain English will be fine, it's literally their job to translate that into
design. Also point them to similar apps that do what yours does so they can
get a feel for the space.

